
Game Fun for the Virtual Office - lancerkind
What games are fun to play with a team in the virtual office?<p>Please share your favorites and the Agile Thoughts podcast will produce an episode about the topic. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;agilenoir.biz&#x2F;en&#x2F;agilethoughts&#x2F;
======
lancerkind
This game requires collaboration and leverages the "doer" and "thinker" model.
The negative is that the players will all need to buy a low-cost license.
[https://apps.apple.com/app/keep-talking-nobody-
explodes/id14...](https://apps.apple.com/app/keep-talking-nobody-
explodes/id1445772666)

------
lancerkind
Drawful 2 is great for zoom happy hours. [https://www.jackboxgames.com/were-
giving-away-drawful-2-for-...](https://www.jackboxgames.com/were-giving-away-
drawful-2-for-free-for-three-weeks/)

And it's free for a few weeks.

